# California Assembly Passes $2k Rebate to Convert ICE



## windraver (Aug 29, 2021)

I'll try and see whats in the fine print. If the requirements are more "strict", I'd rather just get the inspection done prior.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Use this to lobby your state. Nothing like embarassing them as being laggards and they just love "model legislation" that they can plagiarize.

This stuff doesn't happen on its own. Kudos to SEMA for lobbying for it, but we, here, need voices and to push legislators to act.

I've "lobbied" 4 Fed senators (mine & Washington State) and both governors by showing them this news.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

They won't have any money to pay for that. They got more pressing financial needs 









California Details Racist Past In Slave Reparations Report


The 500-page report details California’s role in perpetuating discrimination against African Americans.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

The money, if it's like where we are, is an advance on higher EV registration fees. Net zero, budgetwise.


----------



## windraver (Aug 29, 2021)

Here is the actual bill. 



Bill Text - AB-2350 Vehicular air pollution: Zero-Emission Aftermarket Conversion Project.



I won't qualify unless I "scope leap" and upgrade my batteries from 24kWh to 40kWh.



> *44274.26.*
> (a) The state board shall establish the Zero-Emission Aftermarket Conversion Project (ZACP) and shall allocate up to two million dollars ($2,000,000) annually from the Clean Vehicle Rebate Project, established as part of the Air Quality Improvement Program established pursuant to Article 3 (commencing with Section 44274), to provide an applicant with a rebate for an eligible vehicle that has been converted into a zero-emission vehicle.
> (b) The state board shall develop guidelines for the program, define qualifying conversion-types for used vehicles, define eligible replacement motors, power systems, and parts, and establish minimum eligibility criteria for an applicant to be eligible for the rebate described in subdivision (a). The state board’s guidelines shall include the following requirements:
> *(1) An eligible zero-emission vehicle shall have a range of at least 100 miles.*
> ...


In short, I'm gonna just go ahead. Knowing how "slow" legislation is, I might be waiting years for this to get through.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

I get 4.2 miles per kWh with the Bolt EV in warm weather and mixed driving, so you just make the 100 miles, imo with a lighter car using my numbers.

It's 0-100% SoC x efficacy to *calculate* range. Not 20-80% as you'd run the car.


----------



## reiderM (Dec 30, 2020)

Meanwhile in Maryland I'm not sure mine will even pass safety inspection with the check engine light on and no exhaust/engine


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

"Check engine" light

Checks engine

Not there

✔


----------



## windraver (Aug 29, 2021)

reiderM said:


> Meanwhile in Maryland I'm not sure mine will even pass safety inspection with the check engine light on and no exhaust/engine


just remove the lightbulb in the gauge cluster for check engine (for an EV conversion).

For ICE, they do check that the light blinks on start up but EV is different.


----------



## windraver (Aug 29, 2021)

remy_martian said:


> I get 4.2 miles per kWh with the Bolt EV in warm weather and mixed driving, so you just make the 100 miles, imo with a lighter car using my numbers.
> 
> It's 0-100% SoC x efficacy to *calculate* range. Not 20-80% as you'd run the car.


for humor:










I'll get the real numbers eventually. This critically assumes that weight percentage difference affects range difference.


----------



## GassedOut (9 mo ago)

Hmm, I may have to rethink my battery pack, to make sure it's capable of 100 miles in case Oregon follows California's lead by the time the project is road ready.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Since SEMA "sponsored" the legislation, no reason not to think they didn't help write it and are pushing for the same in all the states.

Round it to 0.25kWh/mile (I get 0.24 in a 3563 lb car at 75F) and what do you get, @windraver?

You can't resolve 0.04 Wh/mile, let alone the 0.015Wh/mile you miss the 100 by. In other words, nobody will argue against using 4miles/kWh for your little car.


----------

